# got a new model TT2A tinytach but give me problems,,,,,,,,



## mark_gardner

me and forum memeber"luv2flyfish" have both had problems with our tt2a's   we had to send them back to have filters installed because evidentaly the mercs have a hot spark that over rides the unit, atleast thats what we were told :-? was talking to capn ron yesterday about the accuracy of these things and the jury is still out for me :-/ firecat has had problems with one he got yesterday too  i have mine set up slightly different and hope to hit the low tide this afternoon so i can test it and compare


----------



## gheenoe

I installed mine yesterday on my 04 15hp merc and it works fine. I just wrapped the top plug wire about 4 times as close to the plug as possible. If I wrapped the plug wire close to the coil I got funky readings. I set mine to 180 degree.


----------



## firecat1981

Yep mine works like crap too . I tried everything I could think of including 6 different ground points and wrapping every which way possible for 3 hours.
It's just a crappy prodcut in my opinion, I'll be returning mine tomorrow. With no real time data there is no way possible to see if it's accurate, the think could be off by 2000 RPMs and you would never know. I'm going to look into a standard type anaolog tach next.


----------



## Flyline

Yeah it's sucks..... I miss the "2C" model tiny tach unless somebody wants to sell me one.... ;D

I guess I'm going to ship it back and try another tinytach with filter or is there any different tach I can find? Like a tinytach?


----------



## Gramps

I sure hate to hear that! I know NoeEttica was working with another brand of digital tach.

I have an older tinytac and it was worked very well for me from 600rpm to 6200...  

Edit: Found it: SenDEC Tach http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...=froogle&cm_pla=2061050&cm_ite=0015240015383a

I have never used the SenDEC, but the reviews are decent on Cabelas.


----------



## firecat1981

I like the description on the sendec, where it says it works with all 1 cylinder engines and may work with most 2 cylinder engines, then further says it Might work with some 2 cylinder outboards :

is there no other options for real tach?


----------



## Brett

Many varieties of inductive tachometers on the market.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=INDUCTIVE+TACHOMETER&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## firecat1981

I just found out that yamaha makes it's own tiny tach type guage, but specifically made for use with 4 stroke motors. After I return my tiny tach tomorrow I may order it.

http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/Accessories/Y-ENG-METER-4C-02.html


----------



## TidewateR

Note: the 2A's dont work on 2stroke Yamaha's either. I just got my tach back WITH a filter...we'll see how that goes...

-whitesnooky- A technician at tiny tach suggested cutting the red wire shorter and only wrapping once...It made my unfiltered tach work a little better, but I would still call them back to get a filtered version.


----------



## love2flyfish

I got the filtered version for my 03 25hp two choke, and it does not work properly. I just spent an hour trying everything I could think of including multiple grounds, wiring away from the coils etc... Tried it on 360 with as few as 1 wrap and as many as five wraps. Tried it on 180 with single up to triple on both wires and still it is off. I get readings that go from 000 to 600 and all in-between without ever changing the engine speed.

My verdict is in after having to send it back twice. Gimme my money back!!! :'(


----------



## Flyline

X2,

I like to get my money back and spend on something else.

This is worst P.O.S I ever received! I wish they should know we need a "2C'' model and keep it that way...

I'm not very happy with TT2A model at all......

Now I can screw them and find me a different tach from now on... :-/


----------



## noeettica

Anybody using a Sendec ?


----------



## mark_gardner

ok so i've been out several times in the past week or so and all indications are that mines working as it should  seems to register idle rpms ok as well as top speed rpms so we'll just see what happens but if this thing starts giving me any problems i'm taking a hammer to it   ;D


----------



## Tom_C

> Anybody using a Sendec ?


 No we are wating for your report on they.


----------



## mark_gardner

well here we go again fellas  dang things been working fine untill yesterday while coming in i noticed it not reading correctly  when i wiggled the wire going in to the unit it cleared up but let go and it starts messing up again, i'm calling them tomorrow


----------



## Brett

As many problems as ya'll been having,
what with fighting to get these tachs to function,
has anyone called the outboard manufacturer
to ask what they use to monitor the outboards?

                                :-?


----------



## mark_gardner

at this point i would probably take my money back if i could get it without a fight, i've dialed in the prop as good as i need it to be so dont really need one but they are cool to have, certainly these units are not all thats available to the public??? :-/


----------



## Gramps

> at this point i would probably take my money back if i could get it without a fight, I've dialed in the prop as good as i need it to be so don't really need one but they are cool to have, certainly these units are not all that's available to the public??? :-/


If you want to verify with one of the "old" tinytachs, let me know and I'll send you mine. And you should raise hell with them to get your money back!


----------



## mark_gardner

> at this point i would probably take my money back if i could get it without a fight, I've dialed in the prop as good as i need it to be so don't really need one but they are cool to have, certainly these units are not all that's available to the public??? :-/
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to verify with one of the "old" tinytachs, let me know and I'll send you mine. And you should raise hell with them to get your money back!
Click to expand...

pm sent


----------



## Gramps

Got your pm SBC, I'll drop her in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## topnative2

did I hear someone volunteer?

Brett was that u? ;D


----------



## Irwin1970

Any up date on the new Tiny Tach?


----------

